# ?
,    -       .     ,        ,      .  ,        ...

!

----------


## ToT

-  .

----------

,            250     ( )

       ,         ,           490 .

----------


## ˸

> ,

----------


## ToT

> ,


   ?

----------

> 


      ?    ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


       ....

----------


## ToT

*˸*,       ?

----------


## renovs

> To     .  ,   .     A.   ,  25%  ,   .  ,   .


    .        ,             ,            ,       ,      ))

----------


## renovs

> ,            250     ( )
> 
>        ,         ,           490 .


      ?

----------


## ToT

-.      : http://blogus.klerk.ru/blog/160.html

----------


## ˸

2 -    ,  /    (      ) - 
  1    (   8.3,   8.2)-      -4 .-  - ,     ,      .   -   .   .   , ,,          .  ,     -  (      )

----------


## ToT

*˸*,    ?

----------


## ˸

,

----------


## renovs

> -.      : http://blogus.klerk.ru/blog/160.html


    ?    !

----------


## LenaOk

> *˸*,       ?


    ()?

----------


## ToT

*LenaOk*,  https://modulbank.ru/

----------


## SergeiP

-    (        ** ),     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## LenaOk



----------


## SergeiP

> 


    . -      :Smilie: 





> 4.7.                .              .

----------


## LenaOk

> . -


  )

----------

.   ,   .

----------


## _87

To    ,        ,   -    .     .
  ,         ,        .       A,      .     ,       ,  ,   25%

----------


## ToT

*_87*,    ?     ?

----------


## LenaOk

> ,    -       .     ,        ,      .  ,        ...
> 
> !


  ,     !

----------


## -

,    -    .     8%  ,   .     .   :     ,   8%  49.     -.        .  ,      .      ,      ,        .       300      20 .         2500.    .        .   ,  .

----------


## Server56

-,  "-".      :  - 1090 .,  ,   .

----------


## voskom78

...     -     ,     ))

----------


## mitrich68

, !    5 ,         .    (   )        !!!!      115     10% (   !!).    .     10%.        ,        .       ,    !

----------


## .

*mitrich68*,    ?   ?

----------


## ToT

, : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/458410/

----------


## mitrich68

.

----------


## ˸

> 5 ,         .


     115 ,  ,   ,      ,           ...

----------

250 ,   
   ,   
 - - 3        . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## mitrich68

> 115 ,  ,   ,      ,           ...


   6% ,     .     ,        .   ,    .      ,             115, 10% .  !!!!!     .

----------

,     .
    .           .
,     -  10% .       . 
,  ,    -     ,  . 
      , ,      .
   ,  , ,      10%    2    115-. 
    ,  10%     - .

----------


## mitrich68

,     ,     ,       -    .    .        ,        ,        .
       .

----------

*mitrich68*,  -     115-.
  10%    .
             (  29 .  )      .
      115-: - - .

----------


## mitrich68

,   10%. ,    ,             .

----------

> ,  10%     - .


  ,     29  2016   .

----------

, ,   -    ?

----------

!!!!

----------


## ToT

> !!!!

----------

&#171;&#187;     ,             ,  - &#171;-&#187;.

&#171;&#187;         .    ,           .       ,      .           :
      ,         .
           .
  ,  &#171;&#187;           ,     15% .
,      15%,        .      : &#171; ,    &#187;.
     ,       ,      ,    15%   .     &#171;&#187;   .
  &#171;&#187;,  &#171;&#187;   &#171;-&#187;     . &#171;&#187;   ,           &#171; &#187;. ,     .         ,     15%   .

----------

?     
    ? 

         .        .

----------

> ?


 , ?

----------

> ?     
>     ? 
> 
>          .        .


     ,   "" .     ,       ,  -    .    -  ,  ,      .      ,   ?     ))

----------


## KarasKlerk

> ,   "" .


.     2018 ,  .    ,       .

----------


## VRoman

?         .
      ,    .
 .      ,  ,       (    2019     ).
  ,     . 
      ,   ?
   . 
  ,       -   .         , , .

----------


## karenamiss

> ?


   ,       .

----------

> ,       -


,  !



> , , .


  ?

     .    ,    - ? ...
  ,  ,     ,      , ,  ...

----------


## Ndine

> .      ,  ,       (    2019     ).


 ,     ?? (      ?!)     - ,   ,     .   ,       300-500     ,       20. .    - ,      . ,      ,    , , , , ,     2000     (,     -  -     )      .   ,      400-600     1  - 20 , ..      ,   70   ,   .     ??  :Smilie:  

    ,    ,     /    (        ) - 589 /  + 49  ,  ,     -  2% (1.7  ).  -  ?! _

   , -   (30  ) -   3200,  ,   ?? ,                 150000,      1%. 

   ,      :Smilie:         ,         -   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

     -     ( ,   )     :Smilie:       ,  .  ,  -  - ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,         -


   ?      ?  ,   ? 
       .    ,

----------


## Ndine

:Smilie:      ,    :Smilie:      -     ,      -  ( ,   , -,      ) -    ,    . ,   ,    :Smilie:     ,         (   3200 +  + .   )   ,   .  ,   -  "" (     ).  ,  /  ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:       -      -        .

,     /   **     ,               -   ,  , ,  /      :Smilie:            /,     ,     !   (    ,      :Smilie:  )  13%    ,          :Smilie:         13%               :Smilie:   (  , ?) - ,    2     40 .    :Smilie:   :Smilie:    ,         -        :Smilie:        ,       .

----------

-    ,   ?
""   ,

----------


## VRoman

> ,       .


   ,       .PDF,   ,    ,       ,   .   -  ,           ,

----------


## VRoman

> ,  !
> 
>   ?
> 
>      .    ,    - ? ...
>   ,  ,     ,      , ,  ...


          .            ,    -  .
,      ,      ,     ,

----------


## VRoman

> ,     ?? (      ?!)     - ,   ,     .   ,       300-500     ,       20. .    - ,      . ,      ,    , , , , ,     2000     (,     -  -     )      .   ,      400-600     1  - 20 , ..      ,   70   ,   .     ??  
> 
>     ,    ,     /    (        ) - 589 /  + 49  ,  ,     -  2% (1.7  ).  -  ?! _
> 
>    , -   (30  ) -   3200,  ,   ?? ,                 150000,      1%. 
> 
>    ,             ,         -    
> 
>      -     ( ,   )          ,  .  ,  -  - ,


   ,   .

    6%,   .  (  ), ,  ~300 000 ./.

        :

 - ""
 - 
 - 490 /. ( -             50 000 .  )
     150 000 . -  (         30 000 .)
      250 000 . -  ( 570 ./  47,5 ./,   2,5%)
      400 000 . - 1,5% + 99.
:   300 000 .    - 150 000   150 000 1,5% (2250 .) + 99 . = 2349 .
   , *   400 000 . * ,        ,       )
  , 

 - "˸ "
 - 
 - 
    -  150 000 ,  300 000 . 1% (1500 .) - 3  ,  - 100 ./       .  .
    300 000 .   1500 .

     ,             ..

----------


## ToT

: https://www.klerk.ru/blogs/andrievskaya/482247/

----------


## ToT

*VRoman*,    .   :  https://www.klerk.ru/tool/480272/

----------


## Ndine

-    ,            , ,  -  %-,   ,   , "     ".        ,    ..  ,     .    ,      ,        :Smilie:   "  "  3   (5 ),       - 10   " ",      - ,  . .1  :Smilie:       ,        :Smilie:      5         " , ". ,        ! ,     ,  ,    ,          :Smilie:  

,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## VRoman

> ,     /   **     ,               -   ,  , ,  /                /,     ,     !   (    ,      )  13%    ,                 13%                (  , ?) - ,    2     40 .       ,         -              ,       .


   13%,  6%       13%       ()   ?

----------


## Ndine

... ,  ,  ??     ,            ,   "-  ". ,    -   ,   -   -        ,   150  ,   50-,   1%  ,  ,  5.

     /  ,          .   /    , , .      -    3%      ,  ,     /   .         :Smilie:       ,      " " -  ,  .        :Smilie:       49     - (((

----------


## Ndine

> 13%,  6%       13%       ()   ?


-,    6% (      6%).       -   ,    . ,  13%        -  ,      (.  ) -     ... , , .. - ,       ()     , ,   -  -        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## VRoman

> -    ,            , ,  -  %-,   ,   , "     ".        ,    ..  ,     .    ,      ,         "  "  3   (5 ),       - 10   " ",      - ,  . .1       ,            5         " , ". ,        ! ,     ,  ,    ,          
> 
> ,


    %,  300 000 ./.
  150 000     150 000    (   ),    300 000   .

 .

----------


## VRoman

> ... ,  ,  ??     ,            ,   "-  ". ,    -   ,   -   -        ,   150  ,   50-,   1%  ,  ,  5.
> 
>      /  ,          .   /    , , .      -    3%      ,  ,     /   .              ,      " " -  ,  .             49     - (((


  .
,      ,            ,     .
  ,       :Smilie: 

  ,      . ,     ...

----------


## _

-

----------

, ,  ,      ,    -    - --    !!!
       ,     ,     . 
   ,           ( )  ,       .
      ,     ,   20%     (300  -),     ...
  ,...  ...

----------

> 


      .   ,  .

----------

,    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=6Y8UcBcZbAE

----------


## ZZZhanna

, -,  ,  ,        . ?

----------


## SergeiP_

> , -,  ,  ,        . ?


       USD  EUR    ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> USD  EUR


 -   ,     .  ,                 .
,  .
 ,   ,   .

----------

> -   ,     .  ,                 .
> ,  .
>  ,   ,   .


     115. , ,      ,   .  ,  .
1 ()     -   -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 ()


 ,  . 
 115 - ,    , ,         .      .

----------

> 115 - ,    , ,         .


     \          -   .

----------


## BuhKoza

,      .  ,    ,    .        . .

----------

